# Intel Rapid Storage Technology (BIOS, on / off)



## Ford-Perfect (24. März 2019)

Huhu, ich hab mich schon immer schwer getan mit dem ollen  iRST und um ehrlich zu sein begreife ich den Sinn bis heute noch nicht.
Intel Rapid Storage Technology - Wikipedia - naja auch nicht so ganz aktuell.
Ich will eigentlich kein Raid; Mich würde wunder nehmen, ob mir hier jemand eine Empfehlung geben kann, ob ich den irst im BIOS an oder abschalten soll. Imo tendiere ich dazu den irst abgeschaltet zu lassen...
Wobei ich irgendwie auch das mit dem s.m.a.r.t. in Verbindung einer SSD und TRIM nicht ganz begreife. 
Hab natürlich auch das MB Handbuch gelesen.

Mein System:
Intel SSD 660p - 512GB (PCIe x4, M.2 socket)
WD Blue - 3.5" SATA 6Gb/s - 2TB (2x)
Intel Core i7-7800X (3.50GHz / 8.25M)
G.Skill TridentZ RGB Series - DIMM 288 (32 GB, 4 Slots)
Asus Prime X299-A - https://www.asus.com/ch-de/Motherboards/PRIME-X299-A/

Als OS lasse ich primär ein Win 10 laufen..

Gruss, Ford


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. März 2019)

Das mal als Lektüre was RAID überhaupt ist: RAID – Wikipedia

RAID brauchst du nicht einzuschalten, da du es mit deinen beiden vorhandenen Laufwerken eh nicht einrichten kannst. 2 gleiche SSD oder HDD wären da mindestens nötig, zB. bei RAID 0 oder 1. Man kann auch Laufwerke unterschiedlicher Grösse nehmen, jedoch zählt dann der kleinste Wert, zB. 512GB.
Ein RAID wird über einen extra Kontroller eingerichtet um die CPU zu entlasten, man kann auch mit Windows selber ein RAID einrichten. RAID 1 (Spiegelung) soll zB. für erhöhte Ausfallsicherheit sorgen. Geht eine Platte der Spiegelung kaputt, kann man mit dem noch vorhanden Laufwerk weiterarbeiten und das RAID auch mit einem neuen Laufwerk wieder herstellen.
TRIM (TRIM – Wikipedia)  wird von der SSD automatisch ausgeführt und SMART sind die Laufwerkwerte in Bezug auf Fehler, zB. Schwebende Sektoren. Diese kannst du mit diversen Tools (bekanntestes wäre CrystalDiskInfo) auslesen und eventuelle Fehler erkennen.


----------



## Ford-Perfect (24. März 2019)

Ahja danke. Wie gesagt, ich mach ja kein RAID. Die Frage ist ja eigentlich, ob irst auch außerhalb eines RAID nutzen hat; bzw. ob es Sinn macht irst auch dann laufen zu lassen oder eben nicht...
Weil irst ist ja nicht nur RAID. Mann kann irst auch ohne RAID laufen lassen. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich hier meinen ersten PC zusammenbaue. Nur ist es leider (zu meiner Schande) so, dass ich seit 10 Jahren nicht begreife, was irst eigentlich genau ist - bis jetzt war mein Motto ganz einfach (vl. auch dämlich) ja mal einschalten, schaden kann es nicht... 
Ich hatte eben gehofft, dass mir diesbezüglich jemand (für blöde), erklären könnte, wann irst Sinn macht und wann nicht...

Btw.: Ich könnte sehr wohl ein gespiegeltes RAID mit meinen 2 SATA Platten machen. Ich glaub du hast einfach nicht gesehen dass ich (2x) drinn hab.... aber darum geht es ja nicht.


----------



## Ford-Perfect (24. März 2019)

Ach, ich glaub, das ganze hat sich irgendwie geklärt. Ich hab ohne irst ja sowieso nur ahci. Was nun der Vorteil vom "Intel RST Premium (RAID)" im Vergleich zu ahci sein soll.. k.A.
Ich hab hier noch ein paar Bilder vom System gemacht, falls es jemand interessiert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ford-Perfect (24. März 2019)

Ich mein, was ich z.B. gar nicht verstehe, ist, im BIOS kann man den irst aktivieren, aber sata trotzdem im AHCI Modus laufen lassen. Ist dann irst ausgekoppelt oder was?

Im Handbuch steht zwar:
SATA Mode Selection
[AHCI]
Set to [AHCI] when you want the SATA hard disk drives to
use the AHCI (Advanced Host Controller Interface). The
AHCI allows the onboard storage driver to enable advanced
Serial ATA features that increases storage performance on
random workloads by allowing the drive to internally optimize
the order of commands.

[Intel RST Premium With Intel Optane System Acceleration (RAID)]
Set to [Intel RST Premium With Intel Optane System
Acceleration (RAID)] when you want to create a RAID
configuration from the SATA hard disk drives.


----------



## Ford-Perfect (24. März 2019)

Naja imo lass ich irst an und mach auch Intel RST Premium With Intel Optane System Acceleration (RAID), obwohl ich ja kein RAID habe, da mir AHCI absolut redundant ist.


----------



## Ford-Perfect (24. März 2019)

Haha im AHCI Modus hat man nicht einmal SMART infos... also AHCI ist einfach total für gar nichts... selbst für ein rückständiges System würde es keinen Sinn machen.. lol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. März 2019)

AHCI ist unerlässlich und hat mit SMART nichts zu tun. Früher gabs für Laufwerke den IDE-Modus, danach den AHCI-Modus. AHCI hat auch mit RAID nichts zu tun.
Desweiteren machst du Optane Acceleration?! Wie ohne ein Optane fähiges Medium? Beschäftige dich erst einmal mit Speichermedien und den Möglichkeiten bevor du hier tausend Begriffe in den Raum wirfst.

Und bitte unterlass deine Kettenbriefe... Doppelpost kann ja mal vorkommen... Aber ein Fünferpost!? Junge, da gibts einen Bearbeiten Button auch für dich.

Und Bitte auch für dich: Screenshots im BIOS macht man mit einem USB-Stick und der F12 Taste. Da muss man nichts mehr mit dem Handy machen.

Zu deinem PC: Oberen Laufwerkkäfig ausbauen wenn nicht benötig. Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler auf die andere Seite montieren. Hinteren Lüfter drehen, damit er nach aussen bläst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw... Ist das Vorne eine Lüftersteuerung? Kann man die nicht nach hinten verlegen? Mich würde der Kabelsalat rein optisch nicht ansprechen.


----------

